# 2 looks- It's 2009 and the boobs... errr pigments are out to play! Bonus pics too!



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 5, 2009)

So I figured I would post 2 of my New Year's weekend looks.

New Years eve was a quiet party with friends, which of course is an excuse to have the twins out and about.

The other look is for a dinner out with friends. We were going to a steakhouse, so the boobies stayed covered. :-D

Goodness, I need to stop with the boob talk.

Look 1: NYE

Face:
Perfekt Primer
Dior Air Flash Foundation
Shu Peachy Blush

Eyes:
Perky Paint Pot
Smokey Eyes 2006 Holiday Palette
Mac Pro Gold Pigment
Penultimate Liner
Feline Khol Power
Too Faced Lash Injection Mascara

Lips
Blankety Lipstick
Love Alert Dazzleglass












I matched!






Look 2: inspired by one of Rbella's retro looks. <3 her! This look is dedicated to her!!!

Face:
Same as above
Eyes:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Beiging Shadestick
Mac Pro Pigment in Polished Ivory
Chanel Smokey Eyes Quad (the matte grey/black) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Penultimate Liner
Too Faced Lash Injection Mascara

Lips
Blankety 
MUFE Gloss
















And the bonus shots, cause that is why you are all really here


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2009)

Um.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 5, 2009)

Both looks are so gorgeous! You look stunning Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awwww.. bonus shots.. love them!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 5, 2009)

Mmmmm.  Yummy.

The makeup, of course.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 5, 2009)

Gorgeous as allllways!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 5, 2009)

Wowza!!  Hot!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 5, 2009)

Love these looks


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Um.



_

 
Exactly!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my... you have lovely ta-tas. The make up is great.. I especially <3 the first look. But definitely


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 5, 2009)

wow you are very pretty!!! i love both looks but the first def takes the prize 4 me!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 5, 2009)

boooobies!!!! Love the first look


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 5, 2009)

Adina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your eyes in both - very Glamorous on you!!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chanels smokey palette too. And, very pretty using Blankety under those glosses.

For the last shot - those are the sexiest "big round pearls" EVER!


----------



## glassy girl (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Jan 5, 2009)

ha ha i love your pictures you are too funny!
and love the shape on the 2nd look!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 5, 2009)

You are wicked hot!  Love the makeup!  And who wouldn't love the boobies?


----------



## n_c (Jan 5, 2009)

I love that combo on your lips in the first look...so pretty!


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 5, 2009)

FABULOUS your look amazing


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 5, 2009)

Wooo wooo - there's the most gorgeous, big boobied New Yorker! These are both seriously hot looks!


----------



## Rennah (Jan 6, 2009)

Girl, you are too fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gorgeous looks! You're so pretty!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 6, 2009)

Wowzas!! HOT STUFF...I really like how the eyeshadows brought out your assets...errr..I mean EYES..


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 6, 2009)

Good gosh Adina!  That is the best boob picture of them all!  You look amazing!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 6, 2009)

Haha love the sexyy makeup with the sexy bebe dress and i love that oh my pic you look gorgeouss in it <3


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 6, 2009)

You are all too sweet to me. Thank you soooo sooo much.

Hey Shimmer, I hope the emoticon was a good kind of jaw drop?


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 6, 2009)

wow gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 7, 2009)

OMFG, everytime I check out your FOTD's, you are more gorgeous than before!

Happy New Year indeed!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 7, 2009)

i totally came in here just to see the girls. i won't lie...lol
move over FOTD! here comes Adina's BOTD! (BOOBS of the day!) hahaha


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL! I <3 you all, I really do!
Jen- you are hilarious! Saadeh, that is so sweet of you to say, thank you doll!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_LOL! I <3 you all, I really do!
Jen- you are hilarious! Saadeh, that is so sweet of you to say, thank you doll!_

 
hey, if i was a guy, i'd totally be a boob-man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 team boobs yes indeed Adina. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahahahaaaa


----------



## MAC*alicious (Jan 9, 2009)

missed your boobs ;-)


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Exactly!!_

 
. . . 

My sentiments exactly. . .


----------



## Margolicious (Jan 11, 2009)

Your make up is fabulous and the twins are, too!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 11, 2009)

wow - you're a hottie!! Lovely makeup too


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 11, 2009)

Great looks! Boob envy over here.


----------



## amyzon (Jan 11, 2009)

The... um... pigments... Certainly are out to play!  In all their glory!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bonus shots = love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look beautiful (as usual)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks so much ladies! You all made my day!


----------



## mslips (Jan 12, 2009)

girl gimme some of dem boobs!! lol i really like that 1st look!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 13, 2009)

um WOW haha. you're so hot...i love your 2 bonus pics haha yay boobs!


----------



## Tinnsla (Jan 13, 2009)

HOT! All I can say


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 18, 2009)

Great looks! The first one is my fav one


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2009)

Gorgeous pics again!


----------



## Chuu (Jan 18, 2009)

I totally admire your techniques!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 19, 2009)

You are all so sweet! Thank you!!!


----------



## Orchid28 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ta Tas galore! very cute outfits and love your MU look.


----------

